# MAF Disconnected now won't rev past 2500rpm HELP!



## serge88 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello, I disconnected my MAF while cleaning my intake bellow and air box etc... I reconnected the MAF sensor to see the engine light on with code -

MAFSEN/CIRCUIT....................................0102

Now the car won't rev past 2500rpm. I have tried holding down the pedal for more than 10 secs while in diagnostic mode and it won't wipe the code, have left the battery disconnected for 24 hours and tried removing the 3 engine management fuses in engine compartment for 24 hours I even went and bought another MAF sensor and still no go. I'm running out of ideas and patience, can somebody give me a suggestion or two? cheers. Serge.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Since it wont rev past 2500, the ECU is not seeing the maf. This could be due to the wiring or a dead maf. I'd double check that you cant plug it in backwards, and check with a multimeter to see what kind of voltage the wires have.. there should be one or two grounds, a 12v power wire, and a signal wire.

I'd say 80% chance that its not plugged in right, or a wire broke off the plug.

From the signal wire, you should see about 1 volt while idling and about .2-.5 with the key on, engine off.


----------

